# Forney Conversion



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

I have seen some pictures with converted 2-4-4 forneys into 2-4-0's with tenders. I would love to do this, can someone please point me in the right direction. Thanks! 

Matt


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
here are a few: 

http://www.backwoodsminiatures.com/0n3kits.htm 

(you might have to be a member of the On30 Conspiracy group for the next links to work..not sure.) 

http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/On30conspiracy/photos/view/98e3?b=8&m=f&o=0 

http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/On30conspiracy/photos/view/8bbe?b=3&m=f&o=0 

there are probably several more buried in the "photos" and "files" section of the On30 conspiracy group.. 

Scot


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

If there is anyone who has an on30 american and doesnt want the tender let me know..... THANKS!


----------

